# Installation Fragen (bezüglich der Handbücher)

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, 

ich habe vor in den nächsten Wochen mein Netbook (ASUS EEEPC 1001P, 1,66GHz 1GB RAM 160 GB HD) neu aufzusetzen.

Ich hab ein paar Fragen. Teils theoretisch teils praktisch. 

Wann verwendet man PPP? Das braucht man nur wenn man am PC eine Modem-Karte (für Telefonstecker, weil RJ45 hat ja jeder.) eingebaut hat, und die direkt ans Telefonnetz häng. Oder wenn man ein Huawei Sim-Karten-Modem ansteckt oder?

Partitionsschema:

Ich habe eine 160 GB Harddrive und 1 GB RAM. (Aufrüsten auf 2GB möchte ich, wenn ichs mir leisten kann.) Wieviel Swap brauche ich dann, damit ich ohne swap-files auskomme und hibernate funktioniert? (Gleich mit den 2 GB rechnen, ich will nichts ändern müssen wenn ich den neuen kaufe.)

Was für Partitionen machen Sinn und wie groß?

Wie viel Platz brauch ich wenn ich alles extra haben will (/var /opt /home, ...)

Ich habe auch vor eine zusätzliche Partition für Daten einzurichten, die ich dann mal wenn alles geklappt hat verschlüsseln möchte.

Wie ist das mit ext3? Der kontrolliert doch alle 40 starts das Dateisystem. Was bringt das? Ist das notwendig? Das braucht bei meiner 160 GB Platte immer so lange.

MAKEOPTS: Da steht man soll die Anzahl der CPUs erhöht um 1 nehmen. (Ich hab einen Intel Atom Prozessor N450) was nehm ich dann da als Wert?

USE-Flags: Nimmt man nur die für Gentoo und Awesome in der Make.conf und den Rest in der package.use oder alle in der Make.conf? Vorallem was für flags braucht man mit gentoo und awesome?

Kernelmodule: Das System läuft schneller wenn man alles fix einkompiliert und nich als Modul laden lässt oder? Gibt es eigentlich etwas was man nicht fix einkompilieren kann, darf, soll? Wenn ja warum?

Wie muss die fstab dann aussehen, wenn alles extra ist? Müssen da die Partitionen alle angeführt werden? Wenn ja, mit welchen optionen? Was mach ich bei einem Netbook ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk? Ich steck ab und zu ein externes über usb an, was muss ich dann in die fstab eintragen?

Netzwerk beim Systemstart: Bei meinem Netbook hab ich wenn ich das Teil aufdrehe weder Lan, noch WLAN-Verbindungen. Wenn man das Netzwerk aber aktivieren lässt braucht der ewig oder?

Funktioniert WICD unter Awesome oder gibt es was besseres? Mit dem habe ich unter XFCE4 die Netzwerkkarten dann aufgedreht!? (verstehs grad selbst nicht.).

Was macht ein System-Logger?

Emerge --sync (webrsync): Wie synchronisiert man mit webrsync? Ganz normal mit emerge --sync oder dann mit dem Befehl webrsync? Wie oft soll man sowas machen? Täglich? Vor einer Programminstallation?

Aktualisieren des Systems: Wie oft soll man ein emerge --update world durchführen? Wie oft ein emerge --update --deep (--newuse) world?

Wieviel bring ccache auf einem einzelnen 1.66GHz Rechner? Oder ist das wie dieses distcc nur sinnvoll wenn man mehrere Rechner hat und das Kompilieren auf mehrere Rechner aufteilt.

Wie fügt man "parallel-fetch" zu den FEATURES hinzu? FEATURES="parallel-fetch" in die make.conf?

So das war die Gentoo-Installation.

Was kommt jetzt?

Muss man ALSA installieren oder ist das schon?

Wie komme ich zu AWESOME? Da brauch ich erst X oder?

Wie kann man drucken? Da gibts ein CUPS-Howto und ein CUPS/Samba-Howto. Welches nimmt man da? Brauch ich unbedingt Samba wenn ich auf Windows-Netzlaufwerke zugreife oder geht CIFS? 

Wie installiere ich ansonsten CUPS und SAMBA auf einem Netbook (ich will das teil weder als print, noch als fileserver laufen haben, nur drucken auf servern und zugreifen auf server, geht das?) 

Wie ist das, wenn ich einen Drucker über usb anstecke? Brauche ich dann einen cups-server um darauf zuzugreifen?

Powermanagement: Wann macht man das? wenn man fertig ist oder dazwischen? vor X?

Baselayout und OpenRC: Wann gehört das gemacht?

Mutt schätze ich, kann man auch erst nach der Installation von Awesome aufspielen.

Wann muss man Java oder Conky installieren oder ist das egal?

Wie ist das mit sudo? wann macht man das?

Oder mit udev, oder GnuPG?

Und wann richtet man UTF-8 ein? Am besten vor X oder?

Ich weiß das waren jetzt einige (wahrscheinlich teilweise oder gänzlich unqualifizierte Fragen   :Rolling Eyes:  ) aber ich hoffe es antwortet trotzdem jemand.

LG Roland

----------

## ScytheMan

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> ich habe vor in den nächsten Wochen mein Netbook (ASUS EEEPC 1001P, 1,66GHz 1GB RAM 160 GB HD) neu aufzusetzen.
> 
> Ich hab ein paar Fragen. Teils theoretisch teils praktisch. 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wann verwendet man PPP? Das braucht man nur wenn man am PC eine Modem-Karte (für Telefonstecker, weil RJ45 hat ja jeder.) eingebaut hat, und die direkt ans Telefonnetz häng. Oder wenn man ein Huawei Sim-Karten-Modem ansteckt oder?
> 
> 

 

jap, ppp ist ein protokoll für wahlverbindungen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Partitionsschema:
> 
> Ich habe eine 160 GB Harddrive und 1 GB RAM. (Aufrüsten auf 2GB möchte ich, wenn ichs mir leisten kann.) Wieviel Swap brauche ich dann, damit ich ohne swap-files auskomme und hibernate funktioniert? (Gleich mit den 2 GB rechnen, ich will nichts ändern müssen wenn ich den neuen kaufe.)
> ...

 

ist eigentlich jedem selbst überlassen wie er partitioniert, ich hab eine große root partition, wer keine backup macht dem bringen partitionen auch nichts.

nachträgliche verschlüsselung klappt nicht so gut, am besten die daten extern lagern und dann nach der verschlüsselung erst reinpacken.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie ist das mit ext3? Der kontrolliert doch alle 40 starts das Dateisystem. Was bringt das? Ist das notwendig? Das braucht bei meiner 160 GB Platte immer so lange.
> 
> 

 

dann nimm ext4, ist stabil genug und besser. der systemcheck geht sehr flott.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MAKEOPTS: Da steht man soll die Anzahl der CPUs erhöht um 1 nehmen. (Ich hab einen Intel Atom Prozessor N450) was nehm ich dann da als Wert?
> 
> 

 

singlecore? -> "-j2" 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE-Flags: Nimmt man nur die für Gentoo und Awesome in der Make.conf und den Rest in der package.use oder alle in der Make.conf? Vorallem was für flags braucht man mit gentoo und awesome?
> 
> 

 

je nach gusto, in der make.conf sind sie halt global aktiviert. wenn du z.b. generell bluetoothsupport brauchst, dann ist es besser in der make.conf aufgehoben. wenn nur ein paket mit bluetooth gebaut werden soll package.use

alles in die package.use zu packen is verwaltungsaufwand^10

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernelmodule: Das System läuft schneller wenn man alles fix einkompiliert und nich als Modul laden lässt oder? Gibt es eigentlich etwas was man nicht fix einkompilieren kann, darf, soll? Wenn ja warum?
> 
> 

 

ja läuft schneller. mir ist keines bekannt, was nicht einkompilliert werden kann. wenn dann meckert der kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie muss die fstab dann aussehen, wenn alles extra ist? Müssen da die Partitionen alle angeführt werden? Wenn ja, mit welchen optionen? Was mach ich bei einem Netbook ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk? Ich steck ab und zu ein externes über usb an, was muss ich dann in die fstab eintragen?
> 
> 

 

kommt drauf an wie du das mounten wills, ob es regelmäßig dasselbe gerät ist (z.b. für backups) oder anderes. "kommt drauf an"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Netzwerk beim Systemstart: Bei meinem Netbook hab ich wenn ich das Teil aufdrehe weder Lan, noch WLAN-Verbindungen. Wenn man das Netzwerk aber aktivieren lässt braucht der ewig oder?
> 
> Funktioniert WICD unter Awesome oder gibt es was besseres? Mit dem habe ich unter XFCE4 die Netzwerkkarten dann aufgedreht!? (verstehs grad selbst nicht.).
> ...

 

ich nutze networkmanager und bin ziemlich zufrieden mit

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was macht ein System-Logger?
> 
> 

 

er loggt systemnachrichten mit. wie z.b. fehler, nachrichten vom kernel etc.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Emerge --sync (webrsync): Wie synchronisiert man mit webrsync? Ganz normal mit emerge --sync oder dann mit dem Befehl webrsync? Wie oft soll man sowas machen? Täglich? Vor einer Programminstallation?
> 
> Aktualisieren des Systems: Wie oft soll man ein emerge --update world durchführen? Wie oft ein emerge --update --deep (--newuse) world?
> ...

 

ich mache es immer wenn auf http://cia.vc/ beim project gentoo zufällig ne interessante nachricht kam, ich weiß das ein neues programm rausgekommen ist, oder einmal in der woche. 

Wieso möchtest du mit webrsync synchronisieren? 

Nutz doch einfach emerge --sync

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieviel bring ccache auf einem einzelnen 1.66GHz Rechner? Oder ist das wie dieses distcc nur sinnvoll wenn man mehrere Rechner hat und das Kompilieren auf mehrere Rechner aufteilt.
> 
> 

 

ccache ist nachteilig für dich, für devs ganz interessant. flameeyes (gentoo dev) hat da mal nen blogeintrag gehabt dazu.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie fügt man "parallel-fetch" zu den FEATURES hinzu? FEATURES="parallel-fetch" in die make.conf?
> 
> 

 

jap, wobei damit alle anderen aktivierten features überschrieben werden wenn du vorher noch irgendwo ein FEATURES stehen hast.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So das war die Gentoo-Installation.
> 
> Was kommt jetzt?
> ...

 

wenn du es möchtest, musst du es installieren und die kernelmodule im kernel nutzen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie komme ich zu AWESOME? Da brauch ich erst X oder?
> 
> 

 

joa ein funktionierender xserver wäre von vorteil.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie kann man drucken? Da gibts ein CUPS-Howto und ein CUPS/Samba-Howto. Welches nimmt man da? Brauch ich unbedingt Samba wenn ich auf Windows-Netzlaufwerke zugreife oder geht CIFS? 
> 
> 

 

nimm cups und installier die drucker per browser (127.0.0.1:631), 

samba brauchst du für windows zugriffe, aber nicht den samba daemon

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie installiere ich ansonsten CUPS und SAMBA auf einem Netbook (ich will das teil weder als print, noch als fileserver laufen haben, nur drucken auf servern und zugreifen auf server, geht das?) 
> 
> 

 

ja geht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie ist das, wenn ich einen Drucker über usb anstecke? Brauche ich dann einen cups-server um darauf zuzugreifen?
> 
> 

 

naja cups muss den treiber des druckers laden dann gehts.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Powermanagement: Wann macht man das? wenn man fertig ist oder dazwischen? vor X?
> 
> 

 

Es gibt keinen "idealen" Zeitraum, es sei denn du hast keinen AC Adapter, dann solltest du es so früh wie möglich klären.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Baselayout und OpenRC: Wann gehört das gemacht?
> 
> 

 

Gar nicht, bei deiner ersten Gentoo Installation solltest du bei Stable bleiben. Wenn du 5 Baustellen aufmachst, musst du dich nicht wundern wieso nichts mehr funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mutt schätze ich, kann man auch erst nach der Installation von Awesome aufspielen.
> 
> 

 

nö, geht auch vorher.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wann muss man Java oder Conky installieren oder ist das egal?
> 
> 

 

de gusto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie ist das mit sudo? wann macht man das?
> 
> 

 

wenn mans nutzen möchte, wann man möchte. gentoo is all about choice.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder mit udev, oder GnuPG?
> 
> 

 

udev is standardmäßig bei, was du mit gnupg meinst is mir schleierhaft. wenn ein programm es benötigt, wird es benutzt. wenn du deine keys meinst, wann du willst.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wann richtet man UTF-8 ein? Am besten vor X oder?
> 
> 

 

recht am anfang, ists recht sinnvoll.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich weiß das waren jetzt einige (wahrscheinlich teilweise oder gänzlich unqualifizierte Fragen   ) aber ich hoffe es antwortet trotzdem jemand.
> 
> LG Roland

 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Erstmal danke, dass wer geantwortet hat.

PPP brauch ich also nur wenn ich die Telefonleitung direkt am PC anstecke? Weil den Teil erledigt doch ansonsten das Modem oder?

Mit dem Partitioneieren hätte ich gemeint, dass ich so eine 5-10 GB Partition mache, leer lasse und nachträglich verschlüssle und verwende.

Macht das Sinn einzelne Verzeichnisse auf eigene Partitionen zu stellen? Wenn ja wie viel Platz brauchen die und wie schreib ich das in die fstab?

Funktioniert das, dass ich eine 10GB Partition erstelle in der ich virtuell Windows XP installiere? Die würde ich nur mounten wollen, wenn ich mit xp arbeiten will, dann kann ich sie manuell mounten und sie braucht nicht in die fstab oder?

Bluetooth hab ich noch nicht. Hol ich mir erst einen Stick, aber welche USE-Flags braucht man mit awesome? Wie ist das mit Gnome und Kde Abhängigkeiten? Ich hab mal was von (-qt3/4 -gtk -gnome -kde) gelesen. Ist dass sinvoll/notwendig oder bei manchen Sachen störend? Die Programme die das Brauchen, da trag ich dass dann bei der package.use ein oder?

Sind Backups auf das geiche Netbook, auf die gleiche HD sinnvoll?

Webrsync wäre praktisch weil ich in der Schule hinter einem Proxy sitze der nur den Port 80 nach außen lässt.

CUPS:

Was genau meinst du damit? Nach dem CUPS-Handbuch? oder einfach cups emergen und über die weboberfläche arbeiten? Brauche ich dann einen Laufenden Cups server wenn ich auf druckern im Netzwerk drucke? Oder wenn ich lokal drucke? Also muss ich den in rc-update aufnehmen?

SAMBA:

Wir haben in der Schule einen Ordner auf einem Server (Windows), auf den wir alle zugreifen können. Wie mach ich das unter Gentoo?

OpenRC + Baselayout:

Ist genau genommen meine 2. Gentoo-Installation, das ändert aber schätze ich nichts oder?

UDEV

Für was gibts dann das udev handbuch?

GnuPG:

Wollt ich für E-Mail-Verschlüsselung verwenden, ist das schon oben?

Und für was ist das letzte Zitat?

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Aja, wie formatiere ich die Platte mit ext4? (Nach der Partitionierung)

LG Roland

Hihi mein 100. Post   :Very Happy: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Aja, wie formatiere ich die Platte mit ext4? (Nach der Partitionierung)
> 
> LG Roland
> 
> Hihi mein 100. Post  

 

Ohne fies zu sein aber  50% der Fragen erübrigen sich wenn man das Handbuch lesen würde.

mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX[1-9]

----------

## apraxas

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> PPP brauch ich also nur wenn ich die Telefonleitung direkt am PC anstecke? Weil den Teil erledigt doch ansonsten das Modem oder?
> ...

 

PPP ist das Protokoll, dass bei vielen Wählverbindungen genutzt wird: z.B. PPPoE (ADSL), Analogmodem, UMTS, GSM, viele VPN... 

Ob es das Modem erledigt kommt auf das Modem an. Bei einem Modem im eigentlichen Sinne eher nicht, aber die typischen ADSL-Heimrouter können das selber, dann braucht man es nicht. 

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit dem Partitioneieren hätte ich gemeint, dass ich so eine 5-10 GB Partition mache, leer lasse und nachträglich verschlüssle und verwende.
> 
> Macht das Sinn einzelne Verzeichnisse auf eigene Partitionen zu stellen? Wenn ja wie viel Platz brauchen die und wie schreib ich das in die fstab?
> ...

 

Sinn machen tut es schonmal nicht. Sinn ergeben könnte es unter Umständen (z.B. legt dann ein volles /home den Rechner nicht lahm). Aber es ist schwer zu sagen wie groß die einzelnen Partitionen sein müssen, dass kommt ganz darauf an, was du tun willst: Ein Webserver, der alle Daten unter /var liegen hat, wird da mehr Platz brauchen; Ein Desktop Rechner mit vielen, vielen Programmen etc. drauf wird unter /usr mehr Platz brauchen. Deshalb würde ich dir empfehlen es nicht aufzuteilen, es sei denn es ist zwingend notwendig.

Die fstab? Naja wie die anderen auch... <fs> <mountpoint> <type> <opts> <dump/pass>

z.B.:

```
/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda2 / ext4 noatime 0 1

/dev/sda3 /home xfs noatime,nosuid,nodev 0 0

/dev/sda5 /var reiserfs rw 0 0

/dev/sda6 /usr jfs noatime,ro 0 1

tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec

...
```

Oder was war deine Frage? Kommt ja auf dein Partitionsschema an

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Funktioniert das, dass ich eine 10GB Partition erstelle in der ich virtuell Windows XP installiere? Die würde ich nur mounten wollen, wenn ich mit xp arbeiten will, dann kann ich sie manuell mounten und sie braucht nicht in die fstab oder?

 

Kommt auf die Virtualisierungslösung an. VirtualBox, mag es imho nicht so gerne. QEMU/KVM hat da keine Probleme mit (wobei du halt tricksen musst, denn Windows wird ansich auf Platten installiert sprich du müsstest wohl die Partition nochmal partitionieren...). Und mounten musst du es gar nicht dazu (oder willst du eine sagen wir ext2 Partition machen, darin das Image? Dann nämlich musst du es vorher mounten).

Aber warum willst du das haben? Ein qcow2 Image hat auch seine Vorteile. Also was bringt dich dazu, es auf einer eigenen Partition haben zu wollen? Was verspricht du dir davon? Das zu wissen könnte helfen, die Antworten etwas genauer und gezielter zu geben.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Sind Backups auf das geiche Netbook, auf die gleiche HD sinnvoll?

 

Ganz klares Jain. Was möchtest du erreichen? 

Dich vor Plattenausfall schützen (also den Schaden in dem Fall minimieren)? -> Nicht sinnvoll.

Dich vor dem nervösen Löschfinger schützen? Schon eher sinnig. Ich persönlich habe z.T. auch Versionsverwaltung auf der gleichen Platte.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> CUPS:
> 
> Brauche ich dann einen Laufenden Cups server wenn ich auf druckern im Netzwerk drucke? Oder wenn ich lokal drucke? Also muss ich den in rc-update aufnehmen?

 

Kommt drauf an  :Smile: . Brauchen nicht unbedingt, aber bequemer ist es fast immer und manchmal kommst du gar nicht drumherum. Sowohl für Netzdrucker (die findet er dann u.U. nämlich einfach so), als auch für lokale Drucker. Ob du es bei Systemstart brauchst musst du wissen. Um zu drucken muss er laufen. Druckst du oft? Starte ihn mit. Druckst du nur ganz selten und es ist ok, ihn dann von Hand zu starten? Lass es raus. Druckst du meist nur lokal? Dann würde ich eine udev Regel bauen und cupsd bei Bedarf (anstecken des Devices) starten.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SAMBA:
> 
> Wir haben in der Schule einen Ordner auf einem Server (Windows), auf den wir alle zugreifen können. Wie mach ich das unter Gentoo?

 

Hier bin ich mir aus dem Stehgreif unsicher, aber net-fs/mount-cifs und cifs Kernelmodule sollten reichen, denke ich.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> UDEV
> 
> Für was gibts dann das udev handbuch?

 

Da steht drin wie man mit udev umgeht? (nur eine Vermutung, ich weiß gerade nicht was du meinst, schon lange kein Gentoo Handbuch mehr gelesen)

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GnuPG:
> 
> Wollt ich für E-Mail-Verschlüsselung verwenden, ist das schon oben?
> ...

 

hm die Frage verstehe ich nicht.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ohne fies zu sein aber  50% der Fragen erübrigen sich wenn man das Handbuch lesen würde.

 

Die Fragen sind quasi parallel mit dem lesen des Handbuchs entstanden.

Partitionieren

Es ist also wahrscheinlich am einfachsten nur eine boot-, eine swap-, eine rootpartition, eine Partition die ich Verschlüssle für ein paar Daten und die für die VM.

VM-Machine

Ich hab unter Windows einmal VirtualBox von Sun laufen gehabt, das erzeugt/verwendet eine Virtuelle Festplatte. (Eine Datei) Die hätte ich auf eine Partition gelegt und diese nur gemountet wenn ich es brauche, damit ich es sonst nicht sehe.

Wie das mit QEMU und Co. funktioniert hab ich mir noch nicht so genau angeschaut

Backup

Das mit dem Backup hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. Aber da gibts ja auch haufenweise Handbücher oder?

Drucken

Ich drucke sehr selten, aber dann meistens auf ein und dem selben Lokalen Drucker über USB, ab und zu aber auch in der Schule übers Netzwerk.

Wie mach ich das mit udev? Wenn ich dann in der Schule drucken will starte ich den CUPS-Server von Hand und drucke übers Netzwerk oder? Und bei rc-update lass ich ihn draußen.

GnuPG

Ich hab einmal mit Thunderbird und enigmail über GnuPGP E-Mails verschlüsselt. Ist GnuPG schon installiert?

LG Roland

----------

## Veldrin

 *Quote:*   

> Es ist also wahrscheinlich am einfachsten nur eine boot-, eine swap-, eine rootpartition, eine Partition die ich Verschlüssle für ein paar Daten und die für die VM. 

 

Wieso separate Partitionen für verschlüsselte Daten und die VM-Images anlegen? 

Für die verschlüsselten Daten hätte ich einen Truecrypt container in ein File gepackt. - spart platz, welchen du beim partionieren verlierst, resp reservierst.

Analog; du kannst die Images einfacher in ein verstecktes Verzeichnis legen (.virtualbox oder so) und hast sie immer griffbereit. Ich würde nur eine Partition für eine VM erstellen, wenn es dir praktisch was bringt, resp du die Partition als partion verwenden willlst, und nicht als Image Lager.

zusätzlich würde ich (unabhänging vom backup argument) eine separate Home Partition erstellen - so kann du das System einfacher neu installieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab unter Windows einmal VirtualBox von Sun laufen gehabt, das erzeugt/verwendet eine Virtuelle Festplatte. (Eine Datei) Die hätte ich auf eine Partition gelegt und diese nur gemountet wenn ich es brauche, damit ich es sonst nicht sehe. 
> 
> Wie das mit QEMU und Co. funktioniert hab ich mir noch nicht so genau angeschaut 

 

Siehe oben

QEMU/KVM kenne ich zu wenig; eine alternative wäre noch VMWare, wobei da nur der Player kostenlos ist, und nach meiner Erfahrungen immer wieder Probleme mit der Host Kernel macht (i.e Module die nicht kompilieren)

 *Quote:*   

> Drucken 
> 
> Ich drucke sehr selten, aber dann meistens auf ein und dem selben Lokalen Drucker über USB, ab und zu aber auch in der Schule übers Netzwerk. 
> 
> Wie mach ich das mit udev? Wenn ich dann in der Schule drucken will starte ich den CUPS-Server von Hand und drucke übers Netzwerk oder? Und bei rc-update lass ich ihn draußen. 

 

Die einfachste Lösung ist noch immer Cups zu installieren, und per default starten zu lassen.

Konfigurier die Drucker, und du solltest diese (zumindenst unter KDE/GNOME) danach einfach verwenden können. 

udev hat nur einen Auswirkung auf direkt angeschlossene Hardware (e.g USB Drucker), und sorgt dafür dass diese gefunden werden. 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab einmal mit Thunderbird und enigmail über GnuPGP E-Mails verschlüsselt. Ist GnuPG schon installiert? 

 

falsche Frage: Gentoo erlaubt dir zu installieren wie du willst. wenn du thnderbird mit der enigmail useflag installierst (emergest) kann es gpg. 

 *Quote:*   

> Das mit dem Backup hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. Aber da gibts ja auch haufenweise Handbücher oder? 

 

Auf englisch - definitiv, auf deutsch müsst ich mal danach googlen.

Und ein Backup auf dieselbe Festplatte ist kein Backup! Grund: Raucht die Festplatte ab, ist auch der "Backup" weg.

Ich persönlich zieh mein backup per rsync auf eine externe Platte, und erstell dann daraus ein tgz zum archivieren, welches auf meinem NAS landet.

cheers

V.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Ohne fies zu sein aber  50% der Fragen erübrigen sich wenn man das Handbuch lesen würde. 
> 
> Die Fragen sind quasi parallel mit dem lesen des Handbuchs entstanden.
> 
> Partitionieren
> ...

 

Also ich persönlich bevorzuge das Thema:

/boot

/ 

/home 

swap 

Wobei  / und /home verschlüsselt sind.

Wenn du die Distrubtion wechselst oder neu aufsetzt musste nicht extra noch /home sichern weil es ja eh auf ner eigenen Partition liegt  :Smile: 

Für die VM ne extra Partition halt ich für unsinnig.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VM-Machine
> 
> Ich hab unter Windows einmal VirtualBox von Sun laufen gehabt, das erzeugt/verwendet eine Virtuelle Festplatte. (Eine Datei) Die hätte ich auf eine Partition gelegt und diese nur gemountet wenn ich es brauche, damit ich es sonst nicht sehe.
> ...

 

Virtualbox ist komfortabler als QEMU/KVM alleine schon weden dem 2D/3D Beschleuniger.

KVM ist zwar mit  virt-manager/libvirt  ganz angenehm doch leider (meine Erfahrung) zickt virt-manager gerne rum (bugs, crashes).

Auch ist das Bridgen nicht so komfortabel wie bei Virtualbox.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Backup
> 
> Das mit dem Backup hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. Aber da gibts ja auch haufenweise Handbücher oder?
> ...

 

Am einfachsten gehts mit TAR  oder Rsync (mach ich zumindest so).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Drucken
> 
> Ich drucke sehr selten, aber dann meistens auf ein und dem selben Lokalen Drucker über USB, ab und zu aber auch in der Schule übers Netzwerk.
> ...

 

An udev musst du im normalfall garnix machen.

cups würd ich  in das runlevel default knallen und jut ist

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GnuPG
> 
> Ich hab einmal mit Thunderbird und enigmail über GnuPGP E-Mails verschlüsselt. Ist GnuPG schon installiert?
> ...

 

Also wenn du die "crypt" Useflag gesetzt hast in der make.conf wirst du gnupg wahrscheinlich eh drauf haben.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Backup

Frage: Was "backupst" du? 

Ich bin der englischen Sprache mächtig. Ich werd mir einfach mal ein Paar HowTos durchlesen.

seperate /home partition

Und wie viel Platz lass ich für root?

CUPS

Cups hätte ich gern wenn geht nicht ständig laufen. Weil laut PowerManagement Doc schreibt der viel auf die Festplatte (höherer Stromverbrauch) und so selten wie ich drucke kann ich ihn ja per Hand starten (bzw. wie geht das genau mit udev?)

LG Roland

----------

## Veldrin

[/quote]Frage: Was "backupst" du? [/quote]

Ich hab 2 unterschiedliche Backups am laufen. Zum einen das gesamte System, exklusiv den den standard Übeltäter (/usr/portage, /var/tmp, /mnt, /media) - man könnte es auch stage4 nennen -  und mein Home Dir, mit einigen Excludes. 

 *Quote:*   

> Und wie viel Platz lass ich für root? 

 

Ich hab nur kurz überflogen, was du alles installieren willst. 

Hier ein paar Eckdaten: 

* mein server (LAMP mit ein paar extras) belegt momentan ca 4.5-5G (80G platte, kein Home)

* mein Notebook (KDE4 + Devtools) belegt ca 14-15G. (320G platte, ca 50G root (historisch bedingt))

dazu kommt jeweils noch reserve für distfiles (/usr/portage/distfiles) und build daten (/var/tmp), so wie die eine oder andere Kernel Source.

Summa Summarum würde ich 20-30G vorschlagen - so hast du genug Reserven.

Ich muss zusätzlich gestehen ich hab btrfs im einsatz und bin etwas damit am rumspielen.

 *Quote:*   

> Cups hätte ich gern wenn geht nicht ständig laufen. Weil laut PowerManagement Doc schreibt der viel auf die Festplatte (höherer Stromverbrauch) und so selten wie ich drucke kann ich ihn ja per Hand starten (bzw. wie geht das genau mit udev?) 

 Mich würde mir gerne dieses Doc man anschauen - vllt kann ich noch was lernen  :Wink:  wenn du das gefühl hast, dass du zu viel auf die platte geschriben wird, hätte ich mal bei syslog angesetzt, und nicht bei einen neben service, der mM kaum was zu tun hat, und deshalb auch nicht schreiben sollte. 

ich glaube du vermischt da 2 Sachen. udev ist ein ersatz für das alte (staische) devfs, und kümmert sich darum dass die Device Nodes automatisch erstellt werden - ergo dass Hotplugging funktioniert. Installier das Gerät (netbook) und stell die Fragen wenn du am konkreten Fall bist (e.g Drucker funzt nicht) - es bringt relativ wenig alles theoretisch zu besprechen - am Ende wird eher eine fehlendes ppd das Problem sein, als udev.

cheers

V.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Backup

Du machst also ein Backup vom gesamten System (exklusive /usr/portage, /var/tmp, /mnt, /media). Wie bei home? Die ganzen versteckten Ordner von den Programmen auch? Wie oft machst du so ein gesamtes Backup?

Geht auch sowas wie ein inkrementelles Backup (1x monatlich gesamt, und jede woche nur die änderungen oder so)

Cups

Ich hab gemeint dass der CUPS-Dienst ja auch läuft wenn ich unterwegs bin und der Drucker nicht einmal in Reichweite ist, und die ganze Zeit logs schreibt. Ich würd ihn gerne nur starten wenn ich auch wirklich drucken will. Kann man das mit udev regeln, dass er CUPS startet, wenn ich den Drucker über USB anstecke?

Platz

Wenn ich also für root 30GB in ext4 hab reicht das, und der Rest wird dan zu /home oder wie?

Installieren

Installiert wird in den Ferien, dass heißt in ca. 2 Wochen

LG Roland

----------

## Necoro

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Kernelmodule: Das System läuft schneller wenn man alles fix einkompiliert und nich als Modul laden lässt oder? Gibt es eigentlich etwas was man nicht fix einkompilieren kann, darf, soll? Wenn ja warum?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Also insbesondere die AGP/DRI/Grafiktreibern sind bei mir Module. Ist an einigen Stellen empfohlen worden (und kann man an festeingebaute Sachen überhaupt Parameter übergeben?). Auch die USB-Treiber ([euo]hci) waren bei mir lange Zeit Module, weil es festeingebaut zu Problemen kam.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie muss die fstab dann aussehen, wenn alles extra ist? Müssen da die Partitionen alle angeführt werden? Wenn ja, mit welchen optionen? Was mach ich bei einem Netbook ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk? Ich steck ab und zu ein externes über usb an, was muss ich dann in die fstab eintragen?
> 
> 

 

man fstab und man mount -- lesen hilft

Ferner: Für Wechseldatenträger gibt es ja auch tonnenweise automounting-daemons. Wenn man die verwenden will, spart man sich da das rumpfriemeln.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mutt schätze ich, kann man auch erst nach der Installation von Awesome aufspielen.
> 
> 

 

Wie kommst du auf diesen abwegigen gedanken? Mutt hat doch mit deinem WM gar nix zu tun.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wann muss man Java oder Conky installieren oder ist das egal?
> 
> 

 

Es sollte mindestens 27 Grad draußen haben und es muss zwingend nach 18 Uhr geschehen. Ferner empfiehlt es sich vorher ein Huhn zu schlachten und die Innereien an Schrödingers Katze zu verfüttern.

Ganz ehrlich: Hast du überhaupt ansatzweise einen Plan, was du vor hast? Und was die Software macht die du installierst? Und dass sich portage um das Dependency-Auflösen kümmert?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Veldrin

 *Quote:*   

> Es sollte mindestens 27 Grad draußen haben und es muss zwingend nach 18 Uhr geschehen. Ferner empfiehlt es sich vorher ein Huhn zu schlachten und die Innereien an Schrödingers Katze zu verfüttern. 

 

Hast du da nicht noch den Unga Unga Tanz vergessen   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Du machst also ein Backup vom gesamten System (exklusive /usr/portage, /var/tmp, /mnt, /media). Wie bei home? Die ganzen versteckten Ordner von den Programmen auch? Wie oft machst du so ein gesamtes Backup? 

 

Was ist so überraschend dabei? Wenn mir die festplatte abraucht, kann ich inner recht kurzer Zeit wieder voll einsatzfähig sein. Die Order wurden ausgelassen weil sie keine relevanten Daten enthalten, einfach zu regenerieren sind, oder andersweitig gebackupt werden. 

Btr. Home: Ja, inklusive den versteckten ordern. Hast du ne Ahnung wie lange es dauert bis die komplette Konfig wieder in einem halbwegs brauchbaren Zustand ist? Aus meiner sicht, einen Aufwand den möglichst vermeiden möchte, oder gezielt machen möchte. 

Ich verwende Rsync mit hardlinks was sowas wie ein inkrementelles backup erzeugt, aber immer die Kompletten Daten anlegt (Hardlinks = weiterer verweis auf inode.)

Davon ziehe ich - bei bedarf ein Komplett backup, und leg es auf mein NAS. 

Betreffend Zitraum bin ich etwas unregelmässig - das Ziel wäre ein 1-2-wöchiger Rythmus - aber ich bin zu faul es regelmässig zu machen, resp da es auf einen USB Platte geht, kann ich nicht garantieren, dass diese immer angeschlossen ist, und so da Backup einfach ins leere geht, resp nicht gemacht wird.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich also für root 30GB in ext4 hab reicht das, und der Rest wird dan zu /home oder wie? 

  Wie? kein Swap, kein boot?

OK. boot kannst du vllt weglassen, aber swap auf eigenes risiko?

oder willst du den rest einfach unpartioniert lassen?

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab gemeint dass der CUPS-Dienst ja auch läuft wenn ich unterwegs bin und der Drucker nicht einmal in Reichweite ist, und die ganze Zeit logs schreibt. Ich würd ihn gerne nur starten wenn ich auch wirklich drucken will. Kann man das mit udev regeln, dass er CUPS startet, wenn ich den Drucker über USB anstecke? 

 

Ich erklärs nochmals - wieso sollte ein Prozess logs schreiben, wenn er nichts zu tun hat? und wieso machst du dir sorgen wegen ~5% logdaten, wenn andere Prosess (stichwort syslog) bedeutend mehr traffic erzeugten?

Ja, man könnte eine Script laufen lassen damit cups beim anstecken der Druckers cups startet. Was aber wenn cups schon läuft? und in deiner Schule musst du cups auch von hand starten...

Und zeig mir dieses Dokument!

Allgemeine Empfehlung

Vorbereitung ist gut, aber du wirst nie alle Fälle abdecken können, resp am Schluss an einer Banalität aufgehalten werden. 

Mach dir nen grobplan was du alles Installieren willst (scheint schon vorhanden zu sein), und legt die typische Doku bereit/bookmarken (Gentoo Handbook, Xorg-Installation et all), und lass den rest auf dich zukommen. 

Ich hab schon ein paar Gentoo Systeme installiert, und mM ist es ein Prozess, und nicht eine einmalige Aktion.

Eine Standard Gentoo installation dauert ~1Woche. Das Kompilieren nimmt einige Zeit in Anspruch, aber aber die grösste Zeit wird noch immer zum konfigurieren benötigt, eine Tätigkeit welche du bei jedem System machen musst. 

cheers

V.

----------

## Josef.95

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Wie fügt man "parallel-fetch" zu den FEATURES hinzu? FEATURES="parallel-fetch" in die make.conf?  *ScytheMan wrote:*   jap, wobei damit alle anderen aktivierten features überschrieben werden wenn du vorher noch irgendwo ein FEATURES stehen hast.  

  Hmm, normal sollte man  "parallel-fetch" nicht explizit setzen müssen da es idR schon vom Profil her gesetzt ist. Siehe zb in die "emerge --info" Ausgabe was bereits verwendet wird.

@ScytheMan FEATURES ist eine inkrementelle Variable, diese kann also beliebig ergänzt oder eingeschränkt werden.

@Necoro

bez: Kernel  *Quote:*   

> (und kann man an festeingebaute Sachen überhaupt Parameter übergeben?)

  Ja, bei build-in gebaute Treiber zb via Kernelzeilen Parameter.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Backup
> 
> Frage: Was "backupst" du? 
> 
> Ich bin der englischen Sprache mächtig. Ich werd mir einfach mal ein Paar HowTos durchlesen.
> ...

 

1) Mein ganzes System

2) Also ich persönlich hab 30GB für root auch wenn davon nur 8-10GB genutzt werden

3) Dann kein Cups automatisch

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Swap + Boot

Doch die verwend ich auch. Ich hab sie aus schreibfaulheit weggelassen.

Als Boot müsste 1GB reichen oder?

Und als Swap? Wenn ich ein hibernate ohne Swap-files will, brauch ich eine Swap-Partition, die gleich groß ist wie der RAM oder?

Dann 30GB für root, 10 GB lass ich frei, (will später einmal versuchen die zu verschlüsseln.) und den Rest als /home-Partition.

Zu dem Dokument

Power Management -> (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml)

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Als Boot müsste 1GB reichen oder?

  

```
df -h /boot

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sdb2             122M  104M   12M  90% /boot
```

 und das ist schon ungewöhnlich viel  :Wink: 

Das Gentoo Handbuch würde für eine boot Partition pauschal erst mal 32M empfehlen.

----------

## ScytheMan

32MB halte ich für veraltet bzw. nur noch sinnvoll bei extrem alten Maschinen / embedded Zeugs mit wenig Speicherplatz.

128MB denke ich sind schon Minimum, wenn man mal ein paar Kernel parallel installiert halten will bzw. versch. Distributionen nutzen möchte.

An der falschen Stelle mit Speicherplatz geizen nervt am Ende noch (vor allem wenns um so wenig geht).

Ich persönlich boote zwar auch per 1GB Boot Partition, liegt aber daran, dass der USB Stick, von dem ich boote, so groß is und ich den nicht sinnfrei totpartitionieren wollte.

(gerade sind davon 64MB in Nutzen mit memtest, grub und n paar Kernel installiert)

Generell: 1GB sind bisschen zuviel des guten, 128MB reichen völlig aus.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich hab bei /boot immer 200MB.

Die 200MB sind auch z.B. von Anaconda (Red Hats Installer) empfohlen seit jeher..

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Dann nehm ich als boot-Partition 512 MB dann kann ich auch verschiedene Versionen von Kernel-Konfigurationen rumliegen lassen um auszuprobieren.

----------

## Max Steel

```
Dateisystem           Size  Used Avail Use% Eingehängt auf

/dev/sda2             107M   33M   69M  33% /boot
```

Der Rechner ist im Moment bei 2 Kernel-Versionen und 2 verschiedenen Varianten jedes Kernels (Grub-installed)

512MB ist echt... Viel.

----------

